# Mannys pinstriping in san antonio, texas



## pinstripe.manny (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey my name is Manny ill be in San Antonio, Texas from late May- July. I do pin striping and silver/gold leaf check out some of my work for references at www.myspace.com/royalty_customs you can contact me there or by phone (562) 712-1336. 

This is an example of my work. silver/gold/candy tangerine leaf and pin striping.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

if only you were here sooner, i need a bunch of this scroll shit striped up soon  cant wait a few months


----------



## pinstripe.manny (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 11:27 PM~13312956
> *if only you were here sooner, i need a bunch of this scroll shit striped up soon  cant wait a few months
> 
> 
> ...


Can you wait I might be there sooner, Ill make the price worth your while I need some one to help me get my business started when im out there. call me up if you want (562) 712-1336


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Can you post more pics of your work? Looks good.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is the first pic that vinal leafing?


----------



## pinstripe.manny (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 19 2009, 08:21 PM~13332606
> *Can you post more pics of your work? Looks good.
> *


look at my myspace i have more work there and im going to be putting some newer work up there soon

myspace.com/royalty_customs


----------



## pinstripe.manny (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2009, 08:27 PM~13332694
> *is the first pic that vinal leafing?
> *


nope thats all hand done the striping and the leafing :biggrin:


----------

